# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry pipes

## brettm1987

Hey guys I'm just wondering if anyone has seen this done in a house before I have a gas and water pipe coming through my concrete fall than back into the wall and I'm wondering if anyone would be able to give me a rough estimate of what it would cost to put the pipes into the wall

----------


## brettm1987

> Hey guys I'm just wondering if anyone has seen this done in a house before I have a gas and water pipe coming through my concrete fall than back into the wall and I'm wondering if anyone would be able to give me a rough estimate of what it would cost to put the pipes into the wall

  Bump

----------


## brettm1987

Is there any plumbers on this site

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, always hard to "quote" on a job without seeing it first hand. There is to much potential for it turn into a can of worms. Best to get a few mobs out and go from there.

----------


## brettm1987

> G'day, always hard to "quote" on a job without seeing it first hand. There is to much potential for it turn into a can of worms. Best to get a few mobs out and go from there.

  Thanks anyway mate could you see the picture I put with it and yeah I'll be getting a few plumbers in to give me a few quotes hopefully won't cost to much

----------


## Godzilla73

Yep could see the pic, good luck with it.

----------


## gpkennedy

Brett the pic is difficult to understand. You know what it is, but an outsider would find it difficult. I assume the pic has printed rotated 90deg. So that the square tiles represent the floor.  Maybe I am wrong. I assume you have a concrete floor (fall). A better pic would help other forum members.
George

----------


## plum

> Hey guys I'm just wondering if anyone has seen this done in a house before I have a gas and water pipe coming through my concrete fall than back into the wall and I'm wondering if anyone would be able to give me a rough estimate of what it would cost to put the pipes into the wall

  Roughly $600.

----------


## brettm1987

> Brett the pic is difficult to understand. You know what it is, but an outsider would find it difficult. I assume the pic has printed rotated 90deg. So that the square tiles represent the floor.  Maybe I am wrong. I assume you have a concrete floor (fall). A better pic would help other forum members.
> George

  Oh ok sorry I couldnt see the picture but yes the small square tiles are the floor and the picture is a gas and water pipes coming from the floor to the wall but I would like them to be in the wall cavity so they are out of sight and thanks plum hopefully once I pulls the wall apart it may be cheaper

----------

